# Disk space needed for GNOME 2 ports install



## giridharangm (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi. As I did some search about ports vs pkg_add, it is found that ports install is better. I have a 40 GB / partition. So, is it enough for ports installation of X.Org and GNOME2? And which one is smaller in size, KDE4 or GNOME2?


----------



## jozze (Jun 19, 2013)

It depends on the entire partition table (/usr, /usr/local ...), not just your root (/) partition. Installing from ports will keep all sources (even after installation) in /usr/ports/distfiles, but you can delete those with `# make distclean` or `# rm -rf /usr/ports/distfiles/*` for example. I don't really know how much space either of those take, but I'm guessing you can do something like `# make -C /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 fetch ; du -hs /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2`. Compiled binaries have roughly the same space usage.


----------

